# Contrapunctus XIV



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a few versions of Bachs 'Art of Fugue'. For me, one of the cornerstones of classical music... enough simply cannot be said about it. It is more of a aural textbook for sure - but an inspired and unearthly set of constructions in my view.

Has anyone ever heard a quadruple solution to the unfinished contrapunctus XIV?










(link to higher res: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/66/Bach-unfinishedfugue.jpg)


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

reference: http://www.pjb.com.au/mus/free/c14_kbd.pdf

and piano solution:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

That was nice.

Here's I think a midi or synth version (but fairly pleasant) using a bit longer completion. I just found this page - don't know how realiable it is for info, but I'm looking forward to exploring it.

http://www.flagmusic.com/aof.php?r=aof_c_xiv

Though I've one version of it or another since the 70's, so far I've only listened to The Art of the Fugue without a lot of annotations, so I just hear the flow of it as music, not really hearing all the separate threads and intricacies as I would like.

Somehow though I also like it when the final fugue just stops. I think it kind of poignant that way.

Thanks for bringing this fine work back into my radar.


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

nice, thanks for that link!

I still think I like Fuga XVII a 4 voci (Book I) BWV 862 from the Well tempered Clavier as my favorite.

What this man could do with notes is simply mind-bending.


----------

